# No SIM Card slot...gutted



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

As per the subject, just looked for the SIM card slot between the 2 SD card slots and its not present. Is it not standard ? 

If Ive not got whichever option this is part of can I get it added?

Thanks.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It should be standard with Audi connect so the tech pack..do you have it?!
To have the sim slot you need to change the mmi unit, not cheaper even on eBay but then you don't have the GSM aerial so it's a big work.. Get used to the hotspot with your phone,I'm sorry


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Yeah, it is part of the technology pack, including the navigation too. Did you spec that.


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

I have sat navigation so I'm confused


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

So you have nav..Audi connect in the menu? The car is imported or official?


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

The car is not imported, its an official Spanish car. I have the sat nav, I updated to 2016 maps last night. I dont see Audi Connect in the main menu next to Maps, Navigation, Car etc ...if that is where it is located in the Menu. Unless the SIM card lives somewhere else then looks like I dont have it.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

That's the solution, you don't have the Audi connect optional so no sim, you can only use the hotspot with your phone.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

So he only has access to Google Maps? Everything else that uses data is part of Audi Connect isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly..Google heart and traffic via hotspot, then internet radio if he has the AMI but that's it


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

I find this strange. Audi Connect is just software...so cant I access and use it if i use my phones sim card? Dont all TT's have the ability to use Audi Connect? Im logged into myaudi and theres a PIN it suggest I enter into the mmi but where?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

that pin allows you to sync your destinations from myaudi web site and you nav.
audi connect is the menu where you can check weather, twitter, feed rss and other things..actually you can consult these info without the simcard, only via hotspot but you need the Audi connect optional


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's not just software - you don't have the SIM to start with!!!!!!
You also won't have a licence to use it and myaudi wont recognise your car either as being able to use the service.

AUK provides connect as part of the NAV pack, other countries charge extra for the option. You should have looked at the specs and understood them prior to ordering/buying. It's easy to get carried away on here about specs, but this is mainly a UK forum so it can be confusing.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Connect is a 635EU option for ES.

Incluye:

Buscar puntos de interés
Navegación con imágenes Google Earth, Google TM Maps con Street View
Planificar rutas a través de myAudi o Google TM 
Información del tiempo
Información de eventos de la ciudad, gasolineras
Información del tráfico
Información de aparcamiento 
Wi-Fi para acceder a internet para los pasajeros
Puntos de repostaje
Información de trenes y aviones
Noticias en línea
Acceso a Facebook y Twitter
Con tecnología LTE


----------



## stevespain (Dec 13, 2015)

You've made a lot of assumptions to say that.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

As above, even if you added/changed the head (which is around £650 from memory) you won't have the licence installed in the car and myaudi wont work.. (you can see the software licence status via the display) You can turn on some of the services and make them work.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> As above, even if you added/changed the head (which is around £650 from memory) you won't have the licence installed in the car and myaudi wont work.. (you can see the software licence status via the display) You can turn on some of the services and make them work.


i think he can use only the traffic online and myaudi destinations...


----------

